# Backstab HD on CM9?



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

Says that my device is not compatible, is there a way to force it to download or something?

I am running Alpha 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Sebz4n said:


> Says that my device is not compatible, is there a way to force it to download or something?
> 
> I am running Alpha 2


This is a game, right? If so, try watching this:


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Working great on CM9 Alpha 2 w/Galaxy Tab build prop... look in the development section for the modified buildprop someone built. It works good and plays smooth

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------

